# Just started second pack of birth control and my boyfriend came inside me. Help?



## sunshine1994

I finished my first pack of Tri-sprintec on Saturday and started my second pack yesterday (yes, i am a late starter of birth control pills.) I have taken every single pill on time (6PM), but I was 30 minutes late yesterday and 30 minutes early today.

My doctor told me not to have unprotected sex for a month so I assume that I am now protected. However, my boyfriend accidentally came inside me today and I am a little nervous. My period just ended.

I am not ready for a pregnancy so I'm just wondering. Do you think I will be okay? What are the chances of me being pregnant?


----------



## brenn09

Your chances of being pregnant are seriously next to nothing. If you're worried about his inability to withdraw during intercourse, one suggestion is condoms- although we hate them, as do many other couples. Good luck in the future.


----------



## luvmyfam

I think you should be ok.


----------



## aidensxmomma

I really don't think you have anything to worry about. :flower:


----------



## sunshine1994

Thanks for the replies. I am still a bit worried since I have only finished a month of birth control, but hopefully I will be fine.


----------



## MommaCC

In a similar situation. Been completely silly over the weekend and now I'm Abit worried to but we will have to wait and see. I'm glad I've read your post too as I wasn't told about the unprotected sex for a month thing my doc is obviously useless! 
X


----------



## HazzaB

Could you get the morning after pill? Your chances of being pregnant however are very very low.


----------



## sunshine1994

MommaCC said:


> In a similar situation. Been completely silly over the weekend and now I'm Abit worried to but we will have to wait and see. I'm glad I've read your post too as I wasn't told about the unprotected sex for a month thing my doc is obviously useless!
> X

Keep me up to date with what your situation is! It would definitely make me feel better! I have friends who use only bc as their form of contraception and they are fine, but I dont want to be that 1-3% failure :/ 
Message me if you have any concerns!



HazzaB said:


> Could you get the morning after pill? Your chances of being pregnant however are very very low.

I could, but I would rather not unless I ABSOLUTELY need to. I don't know how it could affect my bc... They say not to take plan b and bc in conjuction unless it is absolutely necessary. This is why I have asked if I will be okay :/


----------



## HazzaB

sunshine1994 said:


> MommaCC said:
> 
> 
> In a similar situation. Been completely silly over the weekend and now I'm Abit worried to but we will have to wait and see. I'm glad I've read your post too as I wasn't told about the unprotected sex for a month thing my doc is obviously useless!
> X
> 
> Keep me up to date with what your situation is! It would definitely make me feel better! I have friends who use only bc as their form of contraception and they are fine, but I dont want to be that 1-3% failure :/
> Message me if you have any concerns!
> 
> 
> 
> HazzaB said:
> 
> 
> Could you get the morning after pill? Your chances of being pregnant however are very very low.Click to expand...
> 
> I could, but I would rather not unless I ABSOLUTELY need to. I don't know how it could affect my bc... They say not to take plan b and bc in conjuction unless it is absolutely necessary. This is why I have asked if I will be okay :/Click to expand...

Ah ok. I have taken emergency contraception whilst being on the pill and was fine, what BC are you on? Hope everything works out how you want.:flower:

Edit: duh! You're on the pill! Sorry, blond moment!x


----------



## sunshine1994

HazzaB said:


> sunshine1994 said:
> 
> 
> Ah ok. I have taken emergency contraception whilst being on the pill and was fine, what BC are you on? Hope everything works out how you want.:flower:
> 
> Edit: duh! You're on the pill! Sorry, blond moment!x
> 
> Yes! :) haha
> 
> I just want to make sure that I will be okay not taking plan b. I didn't missed a single day throughout the first pack, but I was maybe 30 minutes early or late the past two days (second pack.) I assume that is alright since I didn't skip a day entirely.
> 
> And I am on Tri-Sprintec... the generic of Ortho tri cyclen! If that helps.Click to expand...


----------



## bellablue

you should be fine hun just make sure he pulls out next time or use condoms cause doing it inside does make baby's! :)


----------



## sunshine1994

Okay, hopefully I will be! I'm just super worried since I had only completed one month of the bc :/


----------



## bornthiswayxo

There is very little chance of being pregnant. One month of BC pills should be enough to get the contraceptive cover working. If you're still worried after a while, I'd take a test. :)


----------



## mamadonna

If you took ur first pill on cd 1 you are covered straight away,after a month i would definitely say you'll be fine hun,with most pills you have a window of about 3 to 6 hrs to take any late ones,try not to worry :)


----------



## fluffpuffin

with oral contraception if you start taking them on day 1 of your period you're protected straight away, otherwise it's after 7 days. so no worries there, you're absolutely protected.

ETA: it's a combined contraceptive, so you can take it up to 12 hours late and would still be protected.


----------



## sunshine1994

So I woke up a bit nauseaus this morning and it ended up going away after an hour or so. Then, I noticed that I was having indigestion about 30 minutes after taking my birth control. I was burping excessively and it has been going on since about 6:30 PM.

Could I possibly be pregnant or could this just be a side effect of my birth control pills?


----------



## mamadonna

Where are you in ur cycle?


----------



## sunshine1994

mamadonna said:


> Where are you in ur cycle?

I just finished all 3 weeks of my active ingredient pills for the second pack and will take my 3rd sugar pill tomorrow. Last month I got my period On the 4th sugar pill so hopefully I will get my period soon. Idk how soon pregnancy symptoms would show, but I hopefully won't have to experience them.


----------



## Amygdala

You're on the pill, the chances of you being pregnant are very slim. That's the whole point of taking it...


----------



## mamadonna

I think you'll be ok hun


----------



## sunshine1994

Amygdala said:


> You're on the pill, the chances of you being pregnant are very slim. That's the whole point of taking it...

Yes, I understand that. The point that I am trying to get is that I've been told that many birth control pills take 2 packs or so to reach its FULLEST potential. And even then there is a certain failure rate. He came inside me 3 times. Once by accident, but I have never been late with a pill. I am probably just over thinking things and stressed out because of the amount of work I have been doing lately.


----------



## Amygdala

Just FYI: https://m.plannedparenthood.org/mt/...-topics/birth-control/starting-pill-19264.htm


----------



## duckduckgoose

You really should be fine :hugs: the pill has a very low failure rate once you've taken it as long as you have. Also just so you know, the first couple months of starting the pill I had tons of preg symptoms. It was just my body adjusting to the hormones from the pill.


----------



## sunshine1994

duckduckgoose said:


> You really should be fine :hugs: the pill has a very low failure rate once you've taken it as long as you have. Also just so you know, the first couple months of starting the pill I had tons of preg symptoms. It was just my body adjusting to the hormones from the pill.

Yes, I've been freaking myself over that :wacko: But hopefully I will be fine! I had sore breasts for a week and a half so that was driving me insane. I think that's pretty much gone now! I'm supposed to get my period tomorrow. I will definitely keep you up-to-date!


----------



## HazzaB

I hope you get the result you want. You would be very very unlucky to get pregnant this time round. Just wait and see what happens in the next few days.x


----------



## Herroimareo

Did you get pregnant from this? I'm in this same position and need to know so I can calm myself down


----------

